# Bath Fitters... Any Experiences?



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

We're thinking of updating our bathroom. Usually I do all my own work but my Wife feels this should be left for a pro to do.
At Lowes I can buy a basic tub and surround for less than 1K plus shower faucets.

Any ideas?


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Our experience with Bath Fitters has been nothing but positive. We had ours done 10 years ago and its still 100%. Hope you have a great experience if you chose them to do the work. They are vey quick and the materials are very good.


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

I echo what Marcos said but it's been about 20 years and we've moved since then. The experience was quite good as I recall. It sure is a lot less messy using Bathfitters as compared to a demo and replace but it will cost more, especially if you're talented enough to do reno's yourself. Time vs money is always a trade off.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Aren't Bath Fitters the guys who just put a cap over your existing bath tub?

Personally, any of those mean old steel tubs I had were ripped out and replaced with decent tubs a long time ago, but I did the work myself.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Bathfitters goes over anything that is already there. Got a grout line or a bit of silicone that let water through and created mold? That stays too. If you are doing a bathroom it is always better to tear it apart to see how the bones are. Too many problems can get hidden. Just my opinion of course.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Jim DaddyO said:


> Bathfitters goes over anything that is already there. Got a grout line or a bit of silicone that let water through and created mold? That stays too. If you are doing a bathroom it is always better to tear it apart to see how the bones are. Too many problems can get hidden. Just my opinion of course.


My son rents. The landlord had bathfitters in to do both bathtubs. As was said they just cap what is there. So far bathfitters has had to come back 5 times in total. Little things like there was flex in the "new" bathtub and the seal on the drain started to leak. When we do the upstairs tub here I'll have the old soaker tub removed and try and find one of the big old cast iron ones to put in it's place. The soaker is 4 years old but the only ones who use it as a tub are the grand daughters. It's built for someone about 5' 6" so it's no good for me and the wife doesn't like it.....the walls are too high.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

It's not difficult. It is a little time-consuming especially in smaller bathrooms where there is limited room to work. I just did one of ours. We bought an older home and it was the first room we did after remodelling the kitchen.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I'd say there are pros & cons to Bathfitters, and it depends on what the bathroom is like to start--it might be better to replace it all--even if it costs more--it also depends on your abilities to do the work yourself, your income, other expenses, etc.
But sometimes it makes sense to do a Bathfitters thing.
They do have warranties & have lasted a long time in many homes.
You have to weigh the pros & cons for your bathroom with your abilities/ aptitude/budget, etc.


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

I just did a bathroom reno at my brothers place. After putting a new 60" tub in an alcove 59" wide I'd have rather had bath fitters do it! 
And I'm experienced with reno's not to mention a tradesman that knows a thing or two about gas, plumbing, and electrical. 

It still cost him almost 2 grand for me to do it but he got a new tub, cement backer board, the plumbing redone with new faucet and showerhead, tile all the way to the ceiling and new vent fan. Cost him a few beers too.

The bath fitters quote was 2500. In retrospect to cover the old tub would have been worth it but those walls were pretty soft 2 feet up from the lip of the tub and the tile behind the plastic enclosure would have started falling off eventually. 

Do it right the first time and you only have to do it once.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

It may be nice lipstick, but she's still a pig.

I'd haul the old crap out and start over. That way you can also modernize the plumbing.

I've seen a tub done with the cap. You could feel space between the two. Not my cup of tea.


----------



## Gearhead88 (Nov 7, 2013)

I've heard good and bad .

Rather than taste the bitterness of a shitty job , I choose to do this type of thing myself . It helps to have two bathrooms so you have one to use while the work is being done.

My main bathroom was nearly three months to finish , doing it by myself from gutting it to being able to drop the first turd in the new bowl . That's working on it weekends and evenings.

In the end , it was worth it , some pics to inspire ...........





































I'm a tradesman , a journeyman in more than one trade and I'm a bit OCD about details . I did all the plumbing , electrical , drywall , tiles , paint.

My basement bathroom , a separate project , done three years previous to this one is 100% tile , even the ceiling .

Speaking of tile , that alone was one of the more difficult parts of this , just picking out the tile , choose carefully , it's not easy to change if you don't like it. Coming up with a pattern that is pleasing is a challenge too.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I would say it all depends on how long you plan to be staying in that house. If you are in it for the long run, don't go the bath fitters route. Take the bathroom apart and do it right. I hear all these "stories" about not being able to replace a bathtub after a house is built, but I've replaced 20+ tubs and never had an issue. Even in the smallest condo's, if you stop and think about what you are doing there is always a way to get the old tub out and the new tub in. Do you really want to cover up water soaked moldy drywall and rotten studs?


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Milkman said:


> It may be nice lipstick, but she's still a pig.
> 
> I'd haul the old crap out and start over. That way you can also modernize the plumbing.
> 
> I've seen a tub done with the cap. You could feel space between the two. Not my cup of tea.


I agree.
I also think covering everything in a layer of plastic just looks cheap and kind of institutional, no offense to anyone here, just my opinion.

gearhead, you are a patient guy! That is a LOT of tile! You could be a Dexter in there and have it cleaned up in minutes, lol


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Gearhead88 said:


> I've heard good and bad .
> 
> Rather than taste the bitterness of a shitty job , I choose to do this type of thing myself . It helps to have two bathrooms so you have one to use while the work is being done.
> 
> ...


Nice I guess but too damned fancy for us. Just basic works fine.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I think a see-through french door is a daring addition to a bathroom. Cool.........or maybe not!


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

High/Deaf said:


> I think a see-through french door is a daring addition to a bathroom. Cool.........or maybe not!


Don't slip. In 1971 me and the first wife rented a small 'house' in Burnaby. It had started out as a small shed and rooms had been added as time went by. Between the living room/kitchen was a wide spot in the hall that was the bathroom. Sink, claw foot tub and the toilet. The heat vent was under the tub. If you were going to the bedroom and someone was in the bathroom you said high. It was 1971.


----------

